# SERITONIN



## kelly14 (Jul 17, 2008)

Has anyone been successful with SERITONIN?
My therapist suggested it tonight, and i was originally opposed to meds, but i'm getting desperate to feel better!!!
Any one that has taken it i would love to hear your feedback whether it is good or bad!!!
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

SERITONIN? Did you mean SEROTONIN?


----------



## kelly14 (Jul 17, 2008)

hahaha - yes, i was sounding it out lmao - sorry!!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

The reason why I ask is that there is something out there spelt the way you spelt it. Not sure what it is.
Can you get pure SEROTONIN?


----------



## NorrinRadd (Oct 16, 2007)

?

I've never heard of serotonin being available on its own. The most I've heard of is drugs and supplements that use various methods of keeping more of it in circulation.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

WeSuckYoungBlood said:


> serotonin, the actual chemical cant cross the blood brain barrier, so if you tried to just take pure serotonin, i dont think it would do anything to you. so what they do is administer other drugs that can cross the blood brain barrier, then those chemicals turn into serotonin.
> 
> i think


I guess if it could cross the barrier it would leak out!!


----------



## kelly14 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I guess i'll have to ask more at my next session.
I dunno if i wanna take the meds route
Anyone actually take a form of serotonin in their meds? feedback?


----------



## cfraz89 (Sep 23, 2008)

I take Lexapro 10mg, which is an ssri so increases serotonin, but also works on anxiety and obsessive thoughts, and for me its a lifesaver. Anxiety about dp was causing depression, and this totally alleviated that, and I've noticed dp doesn't dominate my thoughts as much as it used to. Also no side effects, except that I can't really ride a swing without feeling nauseous. If your not feeling well at all, I would recommend it, it makes things bearable while you get the dp sorted.


----------



## kelly14 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks cfraz, i'm gonna mention to my dr.!!!!


----------

